# Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?



## Silencer1964 (17. April 2011)

*Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*

Hallo,

ich suche einen leisen Kühler mit Lüfter für folgendes System: i5-2500k mit Boxed Lüfter, Asus P67 Sabertooth Rev. 3 in einem Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus Midi Tower.
Da ich in nächster Zeit an eine Übertaktung des i5 nachdenke, würde ich gerne die CPU Lüftung verbessern.
Nun habe ich leider 2 linke Hände (mit lauter Daumen dran) und möchte das MB nicht aus- und wieder einbauen.
Ich suche also einen leisen Lüfter, den ich möglichst einfach montieren kann.

Hätte da jemand Vorschläge ? Preis ist erst mal sekundär.

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*

Der Ninja II hat noch Push pins und ist recht gut. (montage genau so wie der boxed)

Scythe Ninja 2 (Sockel 478/775/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCNJ-2000) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Allerdings ist es nicht einfach die Pins wegen des ausladenen Kühlers runter zu drücken. Einbau geht aber ohne das Board auszubauen aber zur demontage sollte man es dann doch herausnehmen außer man hat ganz schmalle Finger 

edit : mist der passt ja gar nicht auf so 1155 ....moment

edit 2 : hmm gar nicht so einfach noch welche mit Push Pins zu finden aber der hier würde auch gehen ....klick


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*

Ohne Boardausbau ist es kein Problem, da der Tower ein recht großzügige Öffnung im Mainboardtray in dem Bereich hat. Als Kühler würde sich zb der Scythe Mugen II rev.b anbieten. Was für Speicher ist verbaut und wieviele Module. RAM - Module mit hohen Kühlrippen könnten die Montage von einem Towerkühler etwas erschweren.


----------



## Silencer1964 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*

Es sind 8GB (2x 4096MB) Kingston HyperX DDR3-1600 DIMM. Haben KEINE hohen Kühlrippen.

Der Mugen 2 ist bekannt, aber das 1 kg Teil kriege ich doch nie im eingebauten zustand da hin, oder ? Wie gesagt, ich bin das Gegenteil von einem Techniker. Theorie geht so, aber immerhin habe ich den 50 mm MB Lüfter SELBER verbaut *stolz*, lol.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*

So ein Kühler würde es auch tun -> klick


----------



## Silencer1964 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*

Schon, aber wenn ich folgendes in den Kommentaren lese:

"Einbau nur für Kenner&Könner"
"- schlechte Anleitung 
* hatte einige offene Fragen wie zb. "was tun mit der durchsichten Plastikplatte" 
* der Ausdruck war selbst als pdf kaum lesbar 

- hoher Montageaufwand 
* es ist fast unmöglich den Kühlkörper 100% waagrecht aufzustellen 
* wie weit darf man die Federschrauben anziehen ? 
* Lüfterhalterung eher ein Murks 
* Lüfter nimmt den RAM´s Platz weg 

* riesen Frechheit: 
Luftstromrichtung ist am Lüfter nicht wie üblich mit den 2 Pfeilen aufgedruckt !!! "

dann ist das GANZ sicher nicht das richtige für mich


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*

Vllt ist der oben doch unter gegangen .....klick 

Der ist in zwei Minuten montiert und die Leistung reicht für ein SB sys aus da diese keine allzu große Abwärme haben


----------



## Silencer1964 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*

@ True Monkey: Ich lese gerade die Berichte über den Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro, und was ich bisher erfahren habe stimmt mich optimistisch 

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Philippus007 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*

Der Scythe Katana 3 wär auch noch ne Idee , der sollte auch ausreichend kühlen  , und ist nochmal was billiger. Der soll eig sehr gut sein 

Soweit ich weiß ist der auch einfach einzubauen 

EDIT: Aber ich finde für OC sollte es allgemein schon was besseres sein, da würd ich schon an einen MOBO Ausbau denken. Der Mugen 2 zB Liefert schon eine sehr gute Leistung, aber dementsprechend auch schwerer Einbau, nur mal so als Vergleich


----------



## Dehero (17. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*



Philippus007 schrieb:


> EDIT: Aber ich finde für OC sollte es allgemein schon was besseres sein, da würd ich schon an einen MOBO Ausbau denken. Der Mugen 2 zB Liefert schon eine sehr gute Leistung, aber dementsprechend auch schwerer Einbau, nur mal so als Vergleich


Stimmt, du solltest die Kühlleistung nicht wegen eines Mainboardausbaues vernachlässigen.


----------



## Silencer1964 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*

Jetzt war ich schon fast daran den Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro zu bestellen, aber die in 2 Tests erwähnte Kompatibilität zu 1155 ist auf deren HP nicht angegeben. Muss mal Morgen telefonieren.

Kennt jemand einen Semi-Profi, der für gutes Geld einen Lüfter bei mir in 73312 Geislingen einbauen würde ?


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*

haha .....wenn du bereit bist ein wenig zu fahren (Ehingen) dann hast du einen gefunden


----------



## Paulner (17. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*



Silencer1964 schrieb:


> Jetzt war ich schon fast daran den Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro zu bestellen, aber die in 2 Tests erwähnte Kompatibilität zu 1155 ist auf deren HP nicht angegeben. Muss mal Morgen telefonieren.


 
Dir ist schon bewusst, dass der Sockel 1155 & 1156 bezüglich den Kühlern identisch ist... du kannst also wie Caseking vorgehen: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler und sagen: Intel 115X wobei X natürlich für "5" oder "6" steht


----------



## Philippus007 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*

Jap sehe ich genauso , die genannten Kühler reichen wahrscheinlich auch nur für minimales OC. bzw halt kein extremes. Die Frage ist halt auch wieviel du genau rausholen willst 

EDIT: wenn die Sockel gleich sind , dann würde ich den Alpenföhn "Sella" noch empfehelen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*

Anstatt einem AC Freezer würde ich eher einen Coolermaster nehmen wie zb einen aus der Auswahl. Hat auch den Vorteil das man im Bedarfsfall auch mal den Lüfter tauschen könnte


----------



## Paulner (20. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*

Sonst denke doch mal über H70/H50/Coolit eco, etc. nach. Die sind glaub ich auch nicht so schwer zu montieren, haben aber relativ gute Kühlergebnisse, die Aussparung im MB-Tray hast du ja...


----------



## Silencer1964 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Es waren ein paar wirklich gute Tipps dabei.

Da ich mich nun doch entschlossen habe, eine aufwändigere Lösung inkl. Aus- und Wiedereinbau des Boards zu realisieren, ist jetzt eigentlich nur noch entscheidend, welche Kombination aus Kühler/Lüfter es dann werden wird. Eine Wasserkühlung kommt nicht in Frage. Vielleicht wird es ein Mugen 2, aber da ich nicht unbedingt auf 30.- hin oder her schauen will, könnte es auch ein Thermalright Arachnon oder etwas in der Richtung werden. Es eilt ja nicht, denn der i5-2500k ist auch ohne OC (noch) schnell genug und im Moment kommt er mit dem Boxed Lüfter nicht über 66°C.

Wahrscheinlich melde ich mich nochmal bei euch, (oder direkt bei True Monkey  ) wenn es soweit ist.

Bis Bald.


----------



## Paulner (20. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*

Du musst das Board nicht ausbauen! Egal, welche Lüfter du nimmst, weil du eine Aussparung in dem Mainboardtray hast (wenn du dein von vorne rechtes Seitenteil abmachst, siehst du ein rechteckiges Loch etwa da, wo auf der anderen Seite deine CPU sitzt)! Das heißt, dass du die Backplate bequem ohne Boardausbau anbringen kannst...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*



Paulner schrieb:


> Du musst das Board nicht ausbauen! Egal, welche Lüfter du nimmst, weil du eine Aussparung in dem Mainboardtray hast (wenn du dein von vorne rechtes Seitenteil abmachst, siehst du ein rechteckiges Loch etwa da, wo auf der anderen Seite deine CPU sitzt)! Das heißt, dass du die Backplate bequem ohne Boardausbau anbringen kannst...


 
Leider gibts das nicht bei jedem Gehäuse!


----------



## Paulner (21. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Leider gibts das nicht bei jedem Gehäuse!


 
Ärgert mich bei meinem auch - egal, gibt's halt nach vier Monaten ein neues


----------



## prost (21. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*

Ich hab zwar so ein Loch (CM HAF932), allerdings sind 2 Löcher des Kühlers weiter unten, also werden trotzdem vom Tray verdeckt 
Ich würde dir auch raten, es lieber gescheit mit Ein-und Ausbau und nem vernünftigen Kühler  (wie dem Mugen)zu machen. 
Ist echt nicht schwierig, am MB sind nen paar Schrauben und Anschlüsse, und Beratung kriegst du von uns sogar kostenlos


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*



Paulner schrieb:


> Ärgert mich bei meinem auch - egal, gibt's halt nach vier Monaten ein neues


Hat mein alter Tower zwar auch nicht, wird aber bei einer Reaktivierung dort ausgeschnitten


----------



## Silencer1964 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*

Bei meinem Gehäuse kann ich auch nur die linke Seite öffnen. (Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus).

Als ich in meinem Beitrag schrieb, dass ich ein einen Kühler suche, bei dem ich das Board nicht ausbauen muss, ging es dabei weniger um den Ein- und Ausbau an sich, sondern um den Aufwand und die Komplexität der Montage des Kühlers. Ich bin handwerklich nicht besonders begabt *Errungenschaft freigeschaltet: Untertreibung des Monats*.

Wenn ich nun schon einen Trümmer bis zu 1,5 kg (z.B.: Bequiet Dark Rock Pro) an den Prozessor anbauen lasse, dann denke ich ist es wesentlich besser den Kühler auf einem ausgebauten MB zu platzieren, als im Case rumzuwerkeln.


----------



## Paulner (21. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*

wieso kannst du nur die linke Seite öffnen? Die rechte müsste dich mit einem Schraubenzieher ebenfalls öffnen lassen... und das mit dem 1kg relativiert sich, wenn du den Kühler stehend einbaust, also wenn das Board waagerecht liegt musst dann halt ggf. nur wen haben, der die Backplate von unten so lange hält, oder du fixierst die mit Klebeband, wobei ich ersteres bevorzugen würde...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*

Auf Bildern kann man klar sehen das man beide Seitenteile entfernen kann, nur für die Rückwand ist der Schraubendreher nötig. Auch die Öffnung reicht für den Kühler. Entweder man fixiert die Backplate mit einem Klebestreifen oder bittet eine helfende Hand dazu.


----------



## Silencer1964 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*

@ True Monkey:

Ich habe letztlich doch Deine Empfehlung ausgewählt, und mich für den Arctic Cooler Freezer 13 Pro entschieden.

Der Einbau war wirklich ein Kinderspiel - selbst für einen blutigen Anfänger, wie mich  . Mein nicht übertaktetes System i5-2500k läuft (noch) mit dem
Standard Multiplikator + Turbo, und erreicht mit dem 3DMark11 Bench maximal 52°C. Im Idle sind es 34°C, jeweils bei Ansteuerung durch PWM.

Der Kühler ist genau das was ich suchte, bietet Reserven zum Übertakten und ist auch noch sehr leise. Klar gibt es für den High-End Bereich noch jede Menge bessere Teile (Nocturno, Be quiet, Synthe, Prolimatech u.s.w.), die die Temperaturen noch ein paar Grad drücken würden, aber ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden (und konnte ihn selbst einbauen !  )

100 Punkte für Deinen Tipp, und Dir, und natürlich auch allen Anderen, die mir geantwortet haben: Vielen Dank.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler ohne Boardausbau ?*

Freut mich das ich dir helfen konnte 

Ich antworte übrigens erst heute weil in den letzten Tagen meine ....Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen ....nicht angezeigt wurden.


----------

